
Ask HN: Recommendations of a Spotify Playlist for Jira Janitor Day - AndrewDP
Today is Jira Janitor day - that day where you finally clean up all the tasks, chase up open tickets, etc etc. Starting with assigning epics to all orphan tasks.<p>Need help: need a playlist to keep me in the zone without providing any extra incentive to slit my wrists.
======
bronwenvance
[https://open.spotify.com/user/warnermusicus/playlist/7HQu1GU...](https://open.spotify.com/user/warnermusicus/playlist/7HQu1GUDVSx64GdCpaB88I)

~~~
AndrewDP
This is that awkward moment when you realise your colleague has terrible taste
in music

